# bean and pea blooms -- useful to the girls?



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a veg garden now full of blooming field peas and bush beans, but so far -- haven't seen a single honey on one of the flowers. Has anybody had a different experience? If this is standard -- nectar and/or pollen issue? Thx .....


----------



## Dave Burrup (Jul 22, 2008)

9 years and I have never seen a bee on garden peas or snap beans.


----------



## Garinder0 (May 2, 2016)

I see a ton of bumble bees on ours, but no honey bees.


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

They are all over mine. Dixie Lee field peas. And since the curculios have taken up residence, I can't spray to control them on account of the bees. The bumbles cut the bottom of the blooms. But the honey bees and native bees are gathering nectar from the extra-floral nectaries. Check out this paper from the University of Florida. I was amazed.


----------



## beecole (Nov 25, 2011)

Ditto on the Dixie field peas. The bees are thick on them.


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

cervus said:


> They are all over mine. Dixie Lee field peas. And since the curculios have taken up residence, I can't spray to control them on account of the bees. The bumbles cut the bottom of the blooms. But the honey bees and native bees are gathering nectar from the extra-floral nectaries. Check out this paper from the University of Florida. I was amazed.


Howdy -- tried accessing the "paper" thing but nothing would come up. I don't think my peas are Dixie Lee, so ..... maybe that's something to keep for future reference. My field peas' blooms look kinda odd anyway; almost folded over, so maybe the honeys have a hard time getting to the groceries? Thx .....

Mitch


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Sorry. Try this http://http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/m/#publication?id=IN175
They are common to all cowpeas (e.g. southern field peas).


----------



## mlanden (Jun 19, 2016)

cervus said:


> Sorry. Try this http://http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/m/#publication?id=IN175
> They are common to all cowpeas (e.g. southern field peas).


Thanks -- good article; I'm not a botanist, so the info was new. There's too much to know .......


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

My in-laws grow a bumper crop of purple hull peas every year, and I'm amazed at the amount of pollinators on them every year, honey bees included. They are working alive with them as they are a food source when none are readily available this time of year.


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

I did not see much on my "normal" beans & peas, but on the advice of some one on this forum I planted "Black Crowder" peas, which the bees took advantage of.
I planted these for the bees, Allegedly they are "good for humans to eat" but we were just too busy to pick.
Seems like I planted late/end of June, , 4 weeks to bloom, & pretty much done by End of August.

I harvested dried seeds & replanted labor day weekend. Every body says they wont have time to "make", but I didn't pick the last crop, all they have to do is bloom 
Finally got rain last week, peas _and_ buck wheat coming up. buck wheat 3 weeks to bloom. 
I'll try to find the Dixie lee field peas too for next year.


----------

